# Miscarriage 20wks 3days



## Price2502

Miscarriage 20 wks 3days - I wants sure what part to put my thread on so I posted on both 

Hi everyone

Im new to this site. I lost our baby girl at the start of December the doctors believe it was due to a UTI infection that brought on early labour, but I've got to wait till the 18th of Jan to get this confirmed for sure. Everything was fine I had my 20 wk scan on the Tuesday but by the Friday evening i started to bleed and having contractions and gave birth to her 2 days later in hospital . We weren't trying for a baby so when we found out I was pregnant we were overjoyed she was so wanted. My husband and I want to conceive again as soon as possible but I have pcos and don't have regular periods I'm going to go to my docs to see if I can go on clomid as well as my metformin. I'm so upset about losing her I cry alot as I miss her so much I just feel so numb. Has anyone else had to experience similar? xx


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I'm sorry for ur lose and I know it's hard.. It's been 2 weeks since I lost my 19 week 5 day baby boy max.. They say it gets easier .. I'm still waitin for it., my doctor says I have post pardom so maybe it's just me idk... We don't know y he passed away his heart stoped.. But there's a lot of people that u can talk to on here that can help a little ..


----------



## Price2502

Thanku Hun i'm sorry for your loss :( I'm too still finding to hard and it's been 4 weeks now :cry: I can be ok on min and they next sobbing my heart out. I've only just gone back to work and finding that difficult I have to rush to the loo sometimes and have a little cry x I just can't help it the tears just come by themselves I just can't seem to stop them x I know this sounds silly but after I do cry I feel a bit better I don't know maybe this is my way of dealing with what's happened just of let it all out xx


----------



## Lottelotte

So very very sorry for your loss. I lost a little boy almost three months ago (i also lost a little girl last year). I hope the coming weeks and months are gentle on you. 

I go this friday, to find out why Rory died. I hope you get some answers on the 8th. 

Did you name your little girl?

Xx


----------



## Price2502

Thanku x I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: we named her Scarlett xx


----------



## SassyLou

So sorry xxx

Lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

Don't feel silly that it makes u feel a little better .. I belive u should do it if it helps.. I only really cried 2 times once when I found out and when I gave birth to him , I'm mostly just here.. Not much can make Me happy now a days but I have a 14 month old son that I have to take care of as well .. I don't normally cry im more of a quiet thinker I guess.. But I can't imagine going back to work .I'm sorry u have to go though this ..


----------



## Lottelotte

Scarlett what a lovely name.

Xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So deeply sorry for your loss of Scarlett :cry::cry: I lost my Ava Sofia at 22 weeks, I gave birth to her in my house and we buried her on 3*3*2011. I know all to well of this horrible pain and i am so sorry you are going through this. All I can really say is time really helps, it is almost 2 yrs, since I lost Ava and I have gotten better , but you never get over this, you just learn to live with it. 
I am so sorry for your loss XOoooXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry about your precious baby girl Scarlett, I lost my son Zane 4 months ago and I still have really bad days...like today when I should be 34 weeks. I have been re-assured over and over that it does get better but so far it still hurts just as much as the day I lost him...I'm so sorry that this had to happen to you and I hope in the coming months you have the support and find the peace that you need. :hugs:


----------



## Maxparedesmom

I'm so sorry for all ur losses .. The only think that gets me threw most days is thinking about trying again and hoping nothing bad will happen again..


----------



## daisyr21

:hugs:


----------



## kerrie24

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## smileyfaces

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hello to everyone on this forum and I am so very sorry for all of your losses. Last month, on December 13th I too lost my little girl due to preterm labor at 21 weeks. For some reason I just began to have contractions and the doctors do not know why. I did not have an infection and Zoi was perfectly healthy, in fact, her heart beat for 2 hours after she was born. We have a 7 year old daughter and my pregnancy experience with her was perfect, Zoi was my second pregnancy. We are slowly healing and are in an infant loss support group that is sponsored by the hospital but some days, like today, are particularly difficult for me. I have no idea what triggers me feel sad sometimes and cope fairly well other times. It has been difficult coming to the reality that Elise is not getting a sister on earth and we are not bring home a baby in April. Instead, we have her little acorn urn of her ashes, a memory box and an unfinished nursery. Prayers for all of us.


----------



## Price2502

I'm sorry for your loss Hun :( I'm too still finding it difficult x Scarlett was my 1st baby I miss her soooo much x I'm getting a bit better with dealing with day to day things like going to wrk ect but I don't like to be on my own for too long xx


----------



## avapopsmum

I'm so sorry for your losses ladies xxx


----------



## Rachie004

I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## babyfromgod

I am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## SCJ110212

Price2502 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss Hun I'm too still finding it difficult x Scarlett was my 1st baby I miss her soooo much x I'm getting a bit better with dealing with day to day things like going to wrk ect but I don't like to be on my own for too long

I had lost my little girl at 23 weeks and 4 days. I had chosen her name to be Scarlet so we have a similarity there as well as she was to be my first. :( I understand your pain and am so sorry for your loss,:hug:
Lots of hope for your Rainbow Baby
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy::sex::dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------

